# gravely mower deck



## hntgarner (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi, I am new to any forum and want to know if anyone knows if the mower deck from gravely 8163B (50" shaft driven) will fit my 8163T? Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..hntgarner.. I am going to copy your thread over in Gravely as well to help get more views on your question..


----------



## smoothracing (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes it will fit


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

All of the 50" decks from a 4 wheel Gravely will fit on any other 4 wheel gravely with the exception of the 24G. Some extra parts are needed to fit a 50" deck on a 24G.

A 50" deck from a two wheel tractor will fit onto the 4 wheel tractor but a longer driveshaft is needed and the "A" frame has to be removed.


----------

